# Gigayeast Vermont Ale



## SergeMarx (20/11/15)

Now that we can get the gigyeast range from beerco (no affil) I was suprised to see no mention of it on AHB - I picked up the Vermont Ale yeast and looking forward to getting a hoppy monster on - wondering if anyone has had some experience, and if so, what kind malt bill / hops did you use and how was it?

Cheers


----------



## nosco (20/11/15)

They sound very nice but a little too pricey for me. Maybe down the track when i get more into yeast storage and the like. I was wondering if there is anything special about them ( apart from the yeast strains) that explains the extra cost. I had a quick look at the Gigayeast site but not a heap of info. A quick look tho.


----------



## SergeMarx (22/11/15)

Yep, a bit pricier, but you're getting a starter sized pitch, and unique strains. Saving a few jars of slurry us pretty easy, so long as you're sanitary, so multiple batches from a single pack is easy... You only need 200ml of fresh slurry in a normal gravity batch.


----------



## nosco (22/11/15)

Yeah i thought they sounded like new strains but im no expert. Could have just been renamed. How does the yeast stay viable, as in cell count vs use by date, to always have a starter size pitch. Still cheaper to make my own hop free starter. But im still new to alot of yeast strains.


----------



## Spiesy (22/11/15)

Doesn't YeastBay have a strain/mix called Vermont Ale?


----------



## idzy (22/11/15)

Spiesy said:


> Doesn't YeastBay have a strain/mix called Vermont Ale?


Spiesy, I would have thought you would know - you sell it.


----------



## Mardoo (22/11/15)

From what I can tell they're the same strain coming from the Conan yeast.


----------



## manticle (22/11/15)

idzy said:


> Spiesy, I would have thought you would know - you sell it.


Pretty sure Spiesy is no longer in that game.


----------



## Spiesy (22/11/15)

manticle said:


> Pretty sure Spiesy is no longer in that game.


Correct. Been out since 1st July.


----------



## yankinoz (22/11/15)

Spiesy said:


> Doesn't YeastBay have a strain/mix called Vermont Ale?


They do, and they say it's produced by White Labs. No telling if the strains are the same as what Beerco is carrying.


----------



## BeerCoAU (1/1/16)

Hoppy NY 

nosco


SergeMarx


idzy

The key difference with GigaYeast is the higher 200 Billion Yeast Cells per pack, GigaYeast features nearly double the cell count of other liquid yeast producers. They are batch manufactured by a relatively new startup Yeast Co in Belmont, CA and their Vermont IPA Strain is gathering a lot of positive attention with homebrewers and probrewers in US and we are receiving great feedback from our customers who have used GigaYeast. I'm planning a Portland HEfe with a GIgaYeast Strain over the coming weekend.

You can read a bit more on the Vermont IPA strain on our website or GigaYeast one - link here: http://www.gigayeast.com/vermont-ipa-yeast-gy054

PS we ship with an ice gel pack to keep cool in transit as well.

Brew Malty, Hoppy, Yeasty and Happy!

cheers,
Dermott


----------



## Grainer (1/1/16)

yankinoz said:


> They do, and they say it's produced by White Labs. No telling if the strains are the same as what Beerco is carrying.


Im doing a test between the two soon.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (3/1/16)

I recently purchased the vermont ale and I'm planning on using it for a ipa. I know it comes with a 200 billion yeast cell count but how would you go about putting it into a yeast calculator if most of em are based on a 100 billion cell count?


----------



## Rocker1986 (3/1/16)

Depends on the calculator you use. I use Yeastcalc and you can input any number of cells as a starting cell count. Not sure about other ones.. if they're locked in to 100 billion you could just enter it as two packs/vials or whatever I suppose.


----------

